# 92 Stanza GXE-LE 2.4 Is it an interference engine ??



## gn2 (Dec 13, 2004)

The worst happened the other day, my 340,000km Stanza quit while pounding past someone to beat them to a light. I had enough speed to coast through the corner and off the road, thank god, but I fear the timing chain has broken.
Does this 2.4l engine in the 1992 Stanza have interfering valves ? I ask because there is pretty much no compression on any of the cylinders. I didn't hear any BANG or anything when it broke, it just quit, but now the starter spins the engine very freely, and there is no compression really at all.
Is it possible to change one of these in your garage ? Any sources for cheap 2.4 engines ? Or should I just junk it ??
Thanks very much.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

chains rarely break but its possible, if you were getting on it, yes you could've bent every valve, sorry. you might be able to find a engine in a bone yard thats cheap enough


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The KA24E is not an interference engine, so pull the distributor cap and turn the engine over to see if the rotor turns as well as the crank. Of course, if the rotor doesn't turn and the crank does the chain is probably broken. I would replace the chain, the tensioner, the guides, and the water pump. If you want to get more into it you can have the head reconditioned and replace the gaskets too. The bottom end should be ok unless it was neglected. 

Troy


----------



## gn2 (Dec 13, 2004)

Thank you for the replies. I've found a timing chain kit on ebay for $65. and a mechanic who works the opposite shift as me at the Goodyear factory takes jobs on the side, he said he could do it for $200. This all makes me happy, as I do love my old Stanza, and would have had to part it out if the first estimate of "at least $700." was my only option.
I'm sooooooo very glad to hear it is not an interfering engine. It has not been "neglected", relatively regular oil changes, and I ran pure synthetic in it for the first 200,000km. I do abuse it a bit though...


----------



## LEEMON_Z (Sep 19, 2006)

*U12 Stanza and all other KA24E's,..intereference???*

I bought a 92 Stanza GXE A/T from a Nissan ASE certified tech,..paying only $100.00 for this vehicle,. as far as the physical appearance interior/exterior the car is excellent, but due to other projects i've yet to dive into what might be a failed timing chain/tensioner,.. thier are no holes in the timing cover which would have indicated a possible failed guide/tensioner, however when attempting to start the engine it spins(not starting) and sounds as if thiers no minimal or no compression,.. in your experience what would these indicators mean to you?


Leemon_Z


PS. I can't remember if this mechanic stated whether or not thier were any unusual noises from the engine compartment.


----------

